# MORE ACCUCRAFT ENGINES



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

HELLO TO ALL: We have discussed several Accucraft engines, mostly in the 1:20.3 scale. What is the out look on the following 1:32 scale engines(experience, likes dislikes, compared to the the 1:20.3 as engines not size[ EBT and C25])??
1) Royal Hudson 
2)SP F4/5 2-10-2
3)BR Britania Class 7
4)Flying Scotsman
Also opinions on butane vs alcohol, the good bad and ugly of either??
I ask these questions because I had seen some interesting engines in 1:32 and some in alcohol fuel, this weekend at a local steam up.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

We have discussed several Accucraft engines 
Kevin, 

We have indeed discussed all these engines on these forums. Can I suggest a little research into the old threads will give you a lot more insight than a few random replies to your question? 

A site-specific google search of "site:mylargescale.com accucraft royal hudson" produced 447 threads and the first page had 3 that were reviews/comments on the loco. 

I'm sure you can figure out the rest.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I always suggest to people that they 'first' decide if the loco that they are looking at really interests them. 
There is no point buying a 'British' locomotive, if your real interest is North American! 
No point buying a passenger loco, if you want a freight loco. 
In other words, buy what you really want, and it will be even more enjoyable. 
As to your list: 
1) I have the alcohol fired Royal Hudson and love it. I did have to do a bit of work to get it were it is, but good value for money in the end. 
2) SP 2-10-2. I have only seen a couple run, and both seemed to run very well. 
3) Britannia. I know of two locally, both are not running due to issues. One leaked like a sieve when new as all the boiler fittings were loose.
4) Flying Scotsman. Not yet available as far as I know. 

Fuel choice? 
Some like alcohol, like me, and don't have gas. 
Some like gas and will never have alcohol. 
From what I have seen very few seem to have both! 
The fuels both do the same thing, make heat which will make steam. 
Gas has the advantage of being instantly turned off, but jets can get blocked. 
Alcohol will run in all temperatures with no problems, and you need to shut off the fuel a couple of minutes before you decide to finish your run. 
At the next steamup that you go to, take time to work with an owner to see what is involved with the different fuels and then decide if either makes a difference to you. 
This IS a hobby, and you should enjoy it. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

That helps alot guys. I am new to this forum stuff don't know all the ins and outs of it. Everyone has been very helpful. I wanted to explore all the options of what was out there.
Its helping me narrow the field and get more comfortable with the choices. Thus far it down to Accucraft EBT, C25, F4/F5, Royal Hudson, Roundhouse Sandy River. The Sandy River is the smallest or the group, but I have a Roundhouse Russell and I'm very very impressed with their products. I like Accucraft too, just think Roundhouse is a cut above.
If I was a go on alcohol it would be the Hudson. I like some of the virtues of alcohol(good in any weather, easy to find fuel at reasonable cost, longer runs)down side(not as safe, harder to turn off, seems more difficult to get it going). The EBT seems to have a very good reputation and those that have it like it (C25 still do in yet).
So you can see I'm working my way down to a decision. (EBT and Sandy River tied for first with C25 and Hudson in 2nd and 3rd.)

Kevin 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Alcohol is NOT harder to get going. Not sure where you are getting your info from. It is not dangerous either. Do some research. I have an aster mikado which runs on alcohol. Very easy to get going. Gas is too though.


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

Was at a steam up last Saturday. What I saw was that the gas fired engines were lass complicated to start (did not need a blower, did not have trouble igniting the fire). They set out buckets of water or fire extinguishers in strategic spots around the track. I was told because of the alcohol and coal engines.
Kevin 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

If you know how to operate them you won't need all of that overkill. Relax and enjoy the hobby. Being safe is important. Being paranoid is ridicolous. 

I might add that firing an alcohol burning engine is more prototypical if that interests you. Whatever you decide, have fun with it. 

There are dangers with gas fired locos too you know.


----------



## Joel779 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, as David said so well, just enjoy the hobby. Personally I started with gas, moved to alcohol, and have enjoyed running both. If you maintain your alcohol engine and pay attention to the feed line, it is probably less 'dangerous' than gas. If you ever see someone who is filling a gas engine while a alcohol engine drives by, you change your mind about gas engines quickly. They can surprise you in a lot of ways. 

I enjoy the challenge of the hobby. Reciently I got a coal fired K-28. This requires a totally new skill set, and yes, is much closer to prototypical than even alcohol. While I wouldn't recommend this for a beginner, there may come a time when you are looking for the challenge.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David
I found a square hole to fit into:
From what I have seen very few seem to have both!

Anyone got a fire bucket? (butane fired) Just make a point that any fuel can be a concern when it comes to a fire...


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin
I have two SRRL"S and do not need both. If you have an interest PM me. Make you a deal.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Go for the Sandy River....he whispers from the side... 

I have a SR&RL #24 and it is still a good running machine after 18 years of fun! I think the newer ones are better too!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Was that one Georges fires?. Why bleed off the butane liquid when it burns off.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jay 

You know very well that is the famous "DR Rivet" barbeque grill masquerading as an Aster PRR K4 [without the hyphen]. 

Regarding Charles' comment regarding people having only alcohol, gas, or coal... Almost everyone who has both narrow gauge and 1:32 has BOTH gas [NG] and alcohol [mainline 1:32]. Coal firing is USUALLY a custom job [yes, there is the Accucraft K-28], so no rules apply; after all there are even coal fired Rubys. 

The water buckets are more for TRACK FIRES, than protecting the locomotives... plastic ties melt quickly in an alcohol fire. I usually replace about 50 feet of ties [or more] every year as a result of loco drivers who are not paying attention.


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

GIBS035: You went over my head. What's a PM, other than some form of communication?? I don't know how to do that, still quite new at this forum stuff. I could be interested in the SRRL.
let me know how to contact you.
Kevin

Dr Rivet, Jay , and others: It does seem to me that quite a few of the people I've met in this hobby run more than one fuel type. I think its kind of like the old saying "beware the man with only one gun. cause he knows how to use it" "get proficient with one fuel at a time, so you won't make mistakes" once mastered move on to another.
Kevin 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Kevin. Which ever fuel type you choose, be sure it is right for you. I chose alcohol because aspects of it appealed to me more than gas. I would definitely agree that both can be safe if handled correctly, though alcohl does require a few more steps. 

The roundhouse engines are said to be top notch. Had i the money i would get one any day even though it is a gas fired locomotive.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I might state (correctly or not?) that Alcohol fired locos lend themselves better to straight running than to switching and working. Butane is more forgiving to different operations including starts and stops and radio control.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Buy the _engine_ that appeals to you. Don't worry about what fuels it. There's no point in buying something you don't particularly want "just because" you're worried about this, that, or the other. You're just getting into this hobby--you're gonna have lots to learn anyway. The ins and outs of whatever fuel source happens to come with the particular loco is just one of them. I've run them all, and have no real preference (though if I'm gonna shovel coal, the loco's gonna be pulling me). The fact that all but one of my locos are powered by butane is mere coincidence, not any kind of deliberate choice. 

Later, 

K


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 03 May 2012 07:48 AM 
I might state (correctly or not?) that Alcohol fired locos lend themselves better to straight running than to switching and working. Butane is more forgiving to different operations including starts and stops and radio control. 
Eric,
I would have to say NOT correctly.
I find continuous running gets very boring after a while.
I like to stop and start my alcohol fuelled trains at the station, and there is no problem with doing this.
Like driving a real locomotive, one must open the blower just a little to keep the fire going.
If necessary I will top up the fuel tank, while the burner is still alight.
As I have already said, alcohol OR gas, it's just a way of making heat. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Joel779 (Jan 2, 2008)

David, I hope you shut off the fuel line when you open the alcohol tank for re-fueling... Without that simple step, it is easy to overflow the chicken feed and have a nice track fire. (I know you do this, just mentioning it incase someone else decides to try this trick.) 

The main reason I like alcohol is that it is predictable where it will be. With gas I have seen buildups either in the smokebox, tender, or a variety of other places for the heavy gas to sit. When it goes, there is no small 'invisable flame'. More like an eyebrow singing crowd pleaser! 

Joel


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

This is all very interesting. I'm learning a lot. I 'll have to watch someone actually start and run an alcohol engine in more detail next time.
Till then I'll stick with what I know (butane).
Don't mean to be rude to gib035. But since I am new here and he is trying to sell me an engine. Can I assume that you all know him and feel comfortable doing business with him.
It's the retired P.O. and ex car salesman in me to be cautious. 
Thanks
Kevin 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Kevin 

Many of us started with a #24 as a first locomotive. I still have mine from 1991. We don't all know him personally, BUT Gibs035 is from TEXAS.... The guys in Houston are a good bunch. If the #24 fits what you are looking for, and the price is right. take the plunge.


----------

